# So who bought Frankie's Caloi?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Andreu's Motorola team frame sold for $760 last night on eBay. I gotta believe someone here either bought it or knows who did. Heck of a deal for a F/F, especially a Caloi badged team bike since those are pretty rare.

I'm selfishing tracking where 60cm+ team frames wind up going so I know were to look if/when I have the scratch to buy one myself. :thumbsup: 

Congrats to whomever gave that baby a new home


----------

